# Solved: MPEG Video Decoder Codec problem with WMP11



## jacknsherr (Dec 30, 2006)

I recently installed WMP11, and had no problem. A situation came up where I have to edit a video for my son for school, so I was working with a variety of video editors -- namely MY DVD, Nero, Adobe Premiere, and Windows Movie Maker. I was using a preview copy of Adobe Premiere, so I uninstalled it since I simply couldn't work with it.

All of the sudden, I can't play mpgs on my Windows Media Player. 

Windows Movie Maker reads the mpgs, and allows me to edit them, but the files that I save, then, can't be played in WMP11!!! 

In reviewing the properties of the files, they require the MPEG Audio Decoder Codec and the MPEG Video Decoder Codec. I'm getting the audio from the files, but I'm not getting the video! I've done searches for MPEG Video Decoder Codec, but I'm finding nothing anywhere! 

I've tried rolling back to WMP10, but I have the same problem there. Each time the file initializes in WMP11, the status bar tells me it's looking for the codec, then it's found the codec, but still, no video. WMP10 simply tells me that I don't have the necessary codec to play the file.

I'm frustrated. I've been at this all night and I'm probably missing something incredibly obvious!

Thanks for any help you can offer!

Jack


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

try this codec pack


----------



## jacknsherr (Dec 30, 2006)

That did it! Thank you a million times over!!!


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

your welcome :up: 

happy new year....you can mark thread as solved using "thread tools" on the rt. side above your 1st post


----------



## mscg30 (May 9, 2007)

I've already installed the package but still no audio. What will I do?


----------

